# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Vận tải hàng hóa Bắc-Trung-Nam-Điện thoại: 0989152823; 0963199758

## odvwnrflxqcs

*Vận tải hàng hóa Bắc-Trung-Nam-Điện thoại:* *0989152823; 0963199758**[replacer_img]*


 Công ty cổ phần CVT vận tải Bắc Nam  có trụ sở tại: Số 54A, ngõ 83 Đường Ngọc Hồi, Hà Nội, Việt Nam. Công ty chúng tôi hiện đang cung cấp cho Quý khách hàng những loại hình dịch vụ vận tải nội địa như sau:


 


*vận chuyển bằng xe tải* 


*Dịch vụ kho bãi;**Vận chuyển hàng hóa đường bộ dọc tuyến Bắc Nam bằng xe tải, vận chuyển hàng siêu trường, siêu trọng. Container từ 20 Feet đến 50 Feet Bắc - Trung - Nam và ngược lại;**Cho thuê các phương tiện vận tải đường bộ các loại từ 1,5 tấn đến 27 tấn;**Cho thuê Văn phòng;**Cho Thuê Kho;**Bôc xếp hàng hóa, nâng hàng, cẩu hàng;**Dịch vụ xe con trung chuyển nội ngoại thành và các tỉnh;**Trông giữ xe các loại ngày và đêm (Hợp đồng dài hạn)*

*(*) Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi:*

 Công ty cổ phần CVT vận tải Bắc Nam

 Văn phòng: Số 54A,Ngõ 83 Đường Ngọc Hồi, Hà Nội, Việt Nam.

 Điện thoại: VP: *024.36814930* - DĐ: *0989152823*; *0963199758*.

 Website: http://vantaiso3.net

 Email: vantaiso3@gmail.com; lorrimex@gmail.com

----------

